# Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!



## Gufiwerfer (27. August 2008)

Hallo,an meiner Stradic 4000 GTM-RB(Modell 2006)sind die Lager der Kurbel kaputt,wollte mal fragen ob jemand Hilfestellung geben kann diese zu zerlegen,die Schwierigkeit fängt schon den Bremsenteil bzw Kampfbremse zu demontieren um die Rolle selber zu zerlegen...


Mit der Explosionszeichnung kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen|kopfkrat

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar(Aber nicht die Tipps das ich die nach Shimano einschicken soll:m)


----------



## lsski (27. August 2008)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Fachhändler !

gut gemeinter Rat.


LG Jeff


----------



## Stachelritter86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Jo, oder besser gleich zum Shimano Kundendienst. Stradic zerlegen ist so ne Geschichte, die nicht mal so auf ein paar Stunden erledigt ist. Und wenn du diese kleinen Futzelteile verlierst (Teppich, Spalte, unsichtbare Kleinteile) dann kannst die ganze Rolle wegschmeißen. 

Sparst dir viel Zeit, Flucherei, Ärger und Stress, wenn du die lieber einschickst. 

beste Grüße

Markus

EDIT: Sorry für den Kundendienst Tipp, aber überleg dir des echt...


----------



## henningcl (28. August 2008)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Moin

Das ist nicht ganz einfach....

Um die Heckbremse zu zerlegen musst du den Kampfbremshebel auf ZU stellen und die normale Bremse ca. in die Mitte stellen.

Jetzt musst du zwischen Kampfbremse und n. Bremse einen spitzen Gegenstand(kleiner Uhrmacher Schraubendreher) stecken und den Gegenstand *leicht* richtung Spule drücken, jetzt die n. Bremse langsam zudrehen bis der Gegenstand auf der Rückseite der n. Bremse in ein Loch einhakt.
Jetzt den Gegenstand festhalten und mit sanfter Gewalt den n. Bremsknopf richtung AUF drehen.

Der Rest ergibt sich dann von allein.

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Zerlegen dürfte ja nicht das große Problem sein - eher das danach zusammen basteln.... ;-)))

Sorry, konnt ich mir - da selber handwerkliche Nullnummer - einfach nicht verkneifen ;-)


----------



## Gufiwerfer (28. August 2008)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das ist nicht ganz einfach....
> 
> ...


 

Das ist ja vergleichbar  wie einen Tresor zu knacken|kopfkrat

Danke für den Tip,habe gestern mal mit einer Spritze und Kanüle an diversen Stellen eine neue Fettpackung eingebracht,im Leerlauf läuft sie schonmal ruhiger,auch nicht schwerer,mir scheint das dieses Öl das Fett eher wegspült,denke das Öl scheint am Schnurlaufröllchen besser zu dienen....

Von der Wartungsfreundlichkeit scheinen mir die Mit Kopfbremse einfacher zu  sein...


----------



## Kurdupelka (8. April 2015)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Hallo zusammen, brauche dringend eine Explosionszeichnung für meine Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM-RB. Die Bremse macht Probleme, ist sehr schwergängig.Die Rolle muss zerlegt werden und brauche eventuell die Teilennummer. Sollte jemand helfen können, bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß an alle Marius


----------



## Angler9999 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*



Kurdupelka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, brauche dringend eine Explosionszeichnung für meine Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM-RB. Die Bremse macht Probleme, ist sehr schwergängig.Die Rolle muss zerlegt werden und brauche eventuell die Teilennummer. Sollte jemand helfen können, bin ich sehr dankbar.
> Gruß an alle Marius



Google hilft oft.....




http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fi...iews/10STR2500GTMRC_v1_m56577569830902401.pdf


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Das ist zwar die RC in deinem Link... sollte aber eig Baugleich mit der RB sein.


----------



## Kurdupelka (9. April 2015)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Super! Es passt 100%, alles sieht gleich aus. Nochmal vielen Dank und ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Grüße aus der Pfalz Marius


----------



## elch69 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Stradic zerlegen??Hilfe!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Rolle wollte auch nicht mehr... Spule drehte beim einholen immer durch und spulte nicht auf. Also Rolle Dank der oben genannten Berichte zerlegt und auf Fehlersuche gegangen. Es stellte sich raus das es der Drag Shaft A war. Der hohle Stift was innen drin mittlerweile rund und nicht mehr abgeflacht, somit konnte die Achse nicht mehr packen und drehte durch. Nach andrücken der Hülse an den Schaft war alles wieder gut. Werde mal an Shimano schreibenund hören ob es schon Verbesserungen gibt. Kann event. auf diesem Wege einer sagen wie ich den "Main Shaft",also den Spulenmitnehmer aus der Achse bekommt?

Grüsse aus NRW


----------

